# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  The Shins: Port of Morrow - Daily Californian

## Dream Guide Team

Daily Californian*The Shins: Port of Morrow**Daily Californian*By Eytan Schindelhaim | Staff Intricately woven, The Shins' new release, Port Of Morrow, is like the canvas of a cathartic *dream*. *Lucid*, colorful and delicate, it strips down inhibitions and holds the listener through a spine-tingling sequence of *...**and more »*

----------

